# Worlds longest beltways / ringroads



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Maybe it's interesting to make a list of beltways / ringroads / circular roads / orbital roads / circumferential roads or whatever they call them in your country. 

*the Netherlands*

A10 Ring Amsterdam 32 km
A4/A15/A16/A20 Ring Rotterdam 41 km

*Germany*

A10 Berliner Ring 196 km
A100 Berliner Stadtring 22 km (not completed)
A1/A3/A4 Kölner Ring 52 km
A99 Autobahnring München 54 km (not completed)

*Belgium*

R0 Ring Brussel / Bruxelles 75km 
R1 Ring Antwerpen 17 km
R2 Ring Antwerpen 13 km
R3 Ring Charleroi 33 km
R4 Ring Gent 61 km

*France*

Boulevard Périphérique Paris 35 km
A86 super-périphérique Paris 64 km
A/N104 Francilienne Paris ? km
A624/A62 Ring Toulouse 47 km

*United Kingdom*

M25 London Orbital 188 km

*Hungary*

M0 Budapest beltway 108 km

*Russia*

MKAD Moskva 109 km
KAD St. Petersburg 115 km

*Italy*

A90 Grande Raccordo Anulare Roma 68 km

*Japan*

Route C1 Tokyo 15 km
Route C2 Tokyo 49 km
Tokyo-Gaikan Expressway 34 km
Ken-O Expressway 300 km


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> R1 Ring Antwerpen 17 km
> R2 Ring Antwerpen 13 km


The ring Antwerpen is bigger: R1, A11, R2 and A12 are part of that Ring.

Map:


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

*Australia*

Sydney Orbital Motorway - 110 km
M80 Metropolitan Ring Road (Melbourne) - 38 km (not a complete loop; it is not connected to the newly built Eastlink and there are no definite plans to build a connection, but it may live up to its name someday)
Perth ring road - 94 km (never heard it described as a ring road, but State Routes 2 and 3 do form a complete loop, even though route 3 isn't freeway standard all the way)

No other Australian city has anything resembling a ring road, unless you want to count the two-kilometre State Circle around Parliament House in Canberra.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

What counts as a "beltways / ringroads / circular roads / orbital roads / circumferential roads or whatever they call"?

Only full circles? If not,here are some:

Győr(between main road 19 and 85):~23km(M1)
Nyíregyháza(between main road 4 and main road 4):~22,5km(M3 and main road 403) currently
Debrecen(between main road 4 and 35):~11km(M35 and nothern bypass) currently
Kecskemét(between main road 5 and 54):~17km(M5)
Szeged(between main road 55 and 5):~9,5km(M5 and M43) currently
Székesfehérvár(between main road 7 and local road in Szabadbattyán):13,5~km(M7)
Miskolc(between main road 304 and 3):~5,5km(M30) currently


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Not necessarily full circles, but bypasses are not beltways. I'd say at least three quarters around a city or/and functions as a beltway.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

The future MKAD was about 500 kms, right? The new Kiev beltway will also be 200+ AFAIK.


----------



## Perennial Quest (May 24, 2007)

Could the "tangenziale" system around Milano (A51+A4/E64+A50/E35) be considered too?
I don't know its length.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ I think it can be, though it's not a very aesthetic loop like the GRA.


----------



## Perennial Quest (May 24, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ I think it can be, though it's not a very aesthetic loop like the GRA.


It sure isn't aesthetic, but it's kinda "closed figure" and it should be more than 60km in length. On Italian Wikipedia I found these informations:

A50 - 31,5 km
A51 - 30,1 km

The "urban" part of the A4 should be something like 17 km (measured with Google Earth).


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Forget measuring distances like that, Map24 does the job for you; the Milan(o) Ring measures 65 km.


Ljubljana Ring A1/A2/H3 (Slovenia) - almost 30 km


----------



## poller1 (Aug 27, 2003)

Palance said:


> The ring Antwerpen is bigger: R1, A11, R2 and A12 are part of that Ring.
> 
> Map:


Indeed.

And what would be the length of that one?


----------



## Treasure (Mar 24, 2006)

So basically Tokyo has the longest ring/beltway in the world? any pics of it


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Ken-O is still under construction. As far as I know, it is the longest beltway that is under construction. The Moscow / Kiev beltways are still plans as far as I know.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken-O_Expressway


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Spain

Barcelona 37 km (inner ring, Ronda de Litoral and Ronda de Dalt or B10 and B20)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

France
RN844 - Nantes (43 km)


----------



## ADCS (Oct 30, 2006)

US:

Capital Beltway (MD, VA): 64 mi (103 km)
Interstate 287 (NJ, NY): 99 mi (159 km)
Interstate 275 (OH, IN, KY): 84 mi (135 km)
Beltway 8 (TX): 83 mi (134 km) (Proposed State Highway 99: 170 mi/274 km)
State Route 840 (TN): 78 mi (125 km) (Total planning: 186 mi/300 km)
Interstate 295 (VA): 53 mi (85 km)
Hampton Roads Beltway (VA): 56 mi (90 km)
Interstate 494/694 (MN): 74 mi (120 km)
Interstate 435 (KS, MO): 81 mi (130 km)
Interstate 270/255 (MO, IL): 81 mi (130 km)
Interstate 465 (IN): 53 mi (85 km)
Interstate 285 (GA): 64 mi (103 km)
C-470, E-470, Northwest Parkway (CO): 85 mi (137 km)
Interstate 280/680 (CA): 127 mi (204 km)

The list is by no means exhaustive, but many of the more significant beltways are on there


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Johannesburg has a ring road, comprising of the N1, N3 and N12 (three freeways that converge on the city). Total length is 76km.

Cape Town doesn't have a ring road - there were plans to extend the R300 and make it a ring road, but these are on ice at the moment. Durban doesn't have one either - the N2 may be called the "Outer Ring Road", but it's more of a bypass than anything else.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Coastal cities usually don't have real ringroads, only bypasses.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, Sankt Petersburg will have a full ring road


----------



## mapman:cz (Jan 14, 2007)

"Ring" Expressways of Czech Republic:

"Pražský okruh" - Prague (Outer) Ring (R1): 83 km (16 km completed, 24 km U/C)
"Městský okruh" - Prague City (Inner) Ring (MO): 33 km (15 km completed, 7 km U/C)

"Velký městský okruh" - Brno City Ring (VMO): 21-25 km


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Maybe Hamburg will have a kind of uncompleted ring when:
- the A21 (u/c) has been connected with the A250 near Lüneburg
- the A20 (u/c) has been prolonged in a bow northwest of Hamburg, crossing the Elbe river near Stade
- the A26 (u/c) from Hamburg-Moorburg has been completed until Stade, where it will connect with the A20.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

ADCS said:


> US:
> 
> Capital Beltway (MD, VA): 64 mi (103 km)
> Interstate 287 (NJ, NY): 99 mi (159 km)
> ...


Interstate 410 (San Antonio TX) 50 mi (80km)
Interstate 270 (Columbus OH) 55 mi (88km)
Interstate 695 (Baltimore MD) 51 mi (83km)
Loop 101 (Phoenix AZ) 61 mi (98km)
Interstate 94/494/694 (Minneapolis-St. Paul MN) 82 mi (133km)


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nah, those Autobahns happen to be around a city, but were not constructed to function like a ringroad.


i made that list because the Kölner Ring also consist of three autobahns that happen to be around Köln :tongue:
or did the planners say when they completed a "ring": "oh cool, it's a ring now, but did we want that? hm, well, too late" 

Well, at least the roads around Dortmund are caled Dortmund Ring, and the roads around Mainz are called Mainzer Ring. And then there is also the Gießener Ring (B49, B429, A480, A485, around 21km).


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Warsaw Express Beltway will have about 85 km, about 10 km exists and 10 is under construction


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

What about this?










I have no clue how long it will be...:nuts:


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Vienna Ring Road will be quite long actally: A21+S1

ViennaBratislava  DuoCity ^^


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I don't think that counts as a beltway. Though it's good to see some integration of road networks between these countries.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Well I doubt that Vienna will ger a full ring... it will be 3/4 of it


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

For the shortest ringroad the R9/Petite Ceinture de Charleroi in Belgium would be a good contender, with a total length of 5200 meters:
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=d&sadd...12565,4.447746&spn=0.026145,0.055275&t=h&z=14

It's also the only ringroad I know of with one-way traffic.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Charleroi is kinda weird city. Wasn't it chosen as Europe's ugliest city?


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Gent should get outer beltway, driving current one is just nuts hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

CborG said:


> It's also the only ringroad I know of with one-way traffic.


Route R of the Nagoya Expressway in Japan is also a one-way ringroad.


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

CborG said:


> For the shortest ringroad the R9/Petite Ceinture de Charleroi in Belgium would be a good contender, with a total length of 5200 meters:
> http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=d&sadd...12565,4.447746&spn=0.026145,0.055275&t=h&z=14
> 
> It's also the only ringroad I know of with one-way traffic.


If we're counting ring roads that small, Canberra wins it hands down. Vernon Circle is just 800 metres long, at the very heart of Canberra. There's really no point to it existing other than to make aerial views of Canberra look pleasant.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Inner Loop in Rochester, New York is only 4,3 kilometers long.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Cairo Ring Road 110 kilometers 2x4 lanes.

Johannesburg Ring Road 80 kilometers

Rodoanel Mário Covas around Sao Paulo, Brazil 172 kilometers

Anillo Periférico Ciudad de Mexico double decked, length unknown.

Seoul Ring Expressway 128 kilometers.

MKAD (Minsk) 56 kilometers.

Iceland Ring Road 1.339 kilometers.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Mateusz said:


> ViennaBratislava  DuoCity ^^


Officials rather call it TwinCity. And I think something like BratislaWien sounds better.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Wienislava 


in Croatia there are no full rings. Zagreb has nearly 3/4 bypass which is long 41 km (bypass is considered all between A4 exit 10 Popovec and A2 exit 6 Zaprešić. there are plans about building northern bypass which would finnich creating full ring (it would be long about 30 km, so full ring about 70 km), but i consider it absolutely unneccessary.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Second shouther bypass would be much better to build


----------



## ABRob (Feb 10, 2008)

Mateusz said:


> Well I doubt that Vienna will ger a full ring... it will be 3/4 of it


The ringroad Vienna is called "Regionenring", wil be about 200km long and should be finished in 2014:
http://www.asfinag.at/index.php?idtopic=74


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

CNGL said:


> Really long planned beltways:
> * Центральная кольцевая автомобильная дорога (CKAD) - Moscow: 522 km


such long motorways i don't consider as beltways anymore, they pass too far from the city. in that case we could easily call Italian A21/A26 Brescia - Alessandria - Comignano as Milano's beltway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Ken-Ō Expressway is the 4th ring road of Tokyo and will be around 300 kilometers long.


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

How about this rather useless and incomplete, but very circular ringroad in Bitonto, Italy? :cheers:


----------



## Shifty2k5 (Jun 17, 2010)

woutero said:


> How about this rather useless and incomplete, but very circular ringroad in Bitonto, Italy? :cheers:


Hehe, "Via Sven Olof Palme", nice touch of socialism


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Shifty2k5 said:


> Hehe, "Via Sven Olof Palme", nice touch of socialism


A part of it is also "Via Ernesto Guevara"


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

H123Laci said:


> unfortunately the M0 isnt finished yet, only the 70% is ready and the western section is doubtful b/c of greenies... :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 6th and 7th. MKAD is 5th. Small Moscow Ring (335km, A107) is 6th and Large Moscow Ring (560km, A108) is 7th. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou....65564&sspn=2.369165,6.893921&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=8

http://maps.google.ru/maps?f=d&sour....65564&sspn=2.368978,6.893921&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=8


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

g.spinoza said:


> A part of it is also "Via Ernesto Guevara"


I thought South Africa and Namibia were the only non-officially communist countries where roads suddenly started being renamed "Karl Marx", "Joe Slovo", "Fidel Castro" etc in recent years!


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Italy had the biggest communist party in a non-communist country, we have streets named after communist people since WW2... not Fidel Castro, though, because in Italy you can only name a road or a building after dead people.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

8th ringroad of Moscow: 560km :nuts: the one of Brussels is only 75km and it takes for ages to go around....


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Those big Moscow ringroads are more like connections of areas around Moscow. If you go from Smolensk to Nizhny Novgorod, you won't use the big rings, but MKAD. I wouldn't use them even if they were motorways.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ so there not motorways? Must go extreemly slow then... 

The brussels one is a full motorway 3+3 or 4+4 lanes and at one point 2+2. And mainly only the North side is used to go around the city...


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Verso said:


> Those big Moscow ringroads are more like connections of areas around Moscow. If you go from Smolensk to Nizhny Novgorod, you won't use the big rings, but MKAD.* I wouldn't use them even if they were motorways.*


Believe me, you'd use. On MKAD you can only drive smoothly during the night.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok, you're right, but I probably wouldn't use the longest ring (A-108), but the middle one (A-107).


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

joshsam said:


> ^^ so there not motorways? Must go extreemly slow then...
> 
> The brussels one is a full motorway 3+3 or 4+4 lanes and at one point 2+2. And mainly only the North side is used to go around the city...


1. Boulevard Ring, 9km, mainly 2+2 with boulevards.
2. Garden Ring, 16km. Boulevard and gardens were knocked down in 1950's and it was widened. In different parts from 3+3 to 9+9. Most way it's 5+5. It's an avenue, so 60 kmph as on all streets.
3. 3rd Transport Ring. 36km, including 19km elevated and 5 km of tunnels. 4+4 mainly. City motorway 80kmph. Built in late 1990's - early 2000's
4. 4th Transport Ring. 74km. Incomplete yet. Currently u/c. The most expensive ever motorway in the world.
5. MKAD. 109km. City motorway 110kmph. 5+5. Built in middle 1990's on a place of old highway. The most known ring road I think.
6. Small Moscow Ring. 335km. Mainly 1+1. Wider within cities and populated areas. Highway 120kmph.
7. Large Moscow Ring. 560km. Mainly 1+1. 2+2 in populated areas. It's a highway connecting outposts of Moscow suburbs - Klin, Dmitrov, Sergiev Posad, Orekhovo Zuevo, Serpukhov, Ruza etc. The border of Moscow metropolitan area.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Isn't the speed limit on MKAD 100 km/h?









http://maps.yandex.ru/?ll=37.612721...r:166.994056,10.85687~spn:55.517081,35.379892

And how can it be 120 km/h on a 1+1-road when it's 110 km/h on motorways?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Right 100+20 kmph on MKAD and 80+20 kmph on 3rd Transport Ring. As they are located within the city they have special limitations. 

Wikipedia says 120kmph on Small Moscow Ring. I suppose 110 kmph outside settlements and 60 kmph within settlements with some local more limitations. Anyway it's 90+20 kmph outside settlements settlements.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

This is the longest ringroad ever! - http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=d&sour...l=47.26432,3.032227&spn=7.85804,19.753418&z=6 - 1039 km!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

coth said:


> Wikipedia says 120kmph on Small Moscow Ring.


I think it's the design speed.

http://translate.google.si/translat...07_%28%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0%29


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Australia's Highway 1 beats that by a factor 14










14.500 kilometers.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ You have to edit your post. (And feel free of remove this if you want).

Once, I measured the proposed M-60 around Madrid in Google Earth and I came up with 175 kilometers!


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

coth said:


> Wikipedia says 120kmph on Small Moscow Ring. I suppose 110 kmph outside settlements and 60 kmph within settlements with some local more limitations. Anyway it's 90+20 kmph outside settlements settlements.


The speed limit on A107 is 90 km/h.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Sao Paulo's ringroad - when completely built its extension will be 177 km. Nowadays it has 93 km already done.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

^^
Nice bridge


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

M60 motorway, Manchester...
Not very big but still pretty interesting, and I travel over it on the train every day to work...laughing at all the people stuck in traffic lol

Length: 35 mi (56 km)

Junction with M62









Bridge









Near Denton









http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=53.456576,-2.237778&spn=0.280472,0.98877&z=11


----------



## sohail_Modern_indian (Jul 20, 2011)

Comfortably Numb said:


> Add the M60 in Manchester to that list (56km).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M60_motorway


add Hyderabad ring road 158 Km to that list, I hope some1 will smile @ it


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

poshbakerloo said:


> M60 motorway, Manchester...
> Not very big but still pretty interesting, and I travel over it on the train every day to work...laughing at all the people stuck in traffic lol
> 
> Length: 35 mi (56 km)
> ...


Now that is one fugly sign!


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

Projected Konya Ring road would be 110km long (compare with Ankara's 114 km ring)
http://www.kgm.gov.tr/SiteCollectionImages/KGMimages/Haritalar/b3.jpg


----------



## sohail_Modern_indian (Jul 20, 2011)

Hyderabad Ringroad is the longest ringroad in whole of india. it will be a benchmark for rest of india. they have planned ORR well before the city traffic dwindles.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545449&page=87

http://www.hyderabadringroad.com/


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Complete list of Chinese beltways that will form part of the expressway system. I don't write status. In brackets are the instance number if a designation gets repeated.
G0401 Changsha
G0601 Hohhot
G0601 Xining (2)
G0601 Lhasa (3) (It will be the highest beltway in the world)
G1001 Harbin
G1101 Dalian
G1501 Shenyang
G1501 Qingdao (2)
G1501 Shanghai (3)
G1501 Ningbo (4)
G1501 Fuzhou (5)
G1501 Xiamen (6)
G1501 Guangzhou (7)
G1501 Haikou (8 beltways will share the same number, 2 of then in Fujian province!)
G2001 Jinan
G2001 Taiyuan (2)
G2001 Yinchuan (3) (Google marks it as G0601)
G2501 Changchun
G2501 Tianjin (2)
G2501 Nanjing (3)
G2501 Hangzhou (4)
G2501 Shenzhen (5)
G3001 Zhengzhou
G3001 Xi'an (2)
G3001 Lanzhou (3)
G3001 Urumqi (4)
G4001 Hefei
G4201 Wuhan
G4201 Chengdu (2)
G4501 Beijing
G5001 Chongqing
G5601 Kunming
G6001 Nanchang
G6001 Guiyang (2)
G7201 Nanning


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Copenhagens inner ring road is aprox 34 km including Amagermotorvejen (from just before Sjællandsbroen) through Motorring 3, the inner part of Helsingørmotorvejen and the new tunnel called Nordhavnsvej.

http://map.krak.dk/m/atiU6


Motorring 4 is only around 50% completed and goes between Ishøj and Ballerup, plans for a new part from Ballerup to Værløse (Hillerødmotorvejen) have been talked about but nothing detailed has been revealed.

http://map.krak.dk/m/atign

The last part from Værløse to somewere on the Helsingørmotorvejen will most likely never be build because of some larger lakes and forest north of Copenhagen.


Motorring 5 will be 70 kilomoters long and go from the southern satellite city Køge to the nothern at Helsingør but it has the same status as the Ballerup-Værløse part) 

This motorway will also include a double track railway that will connect with a possible Helsingør-Helsinborg tunnel. 

http://map.krak.dk/m/atig4


----------



## Catmalojin (Feb 22, 2009)

Dublin's M50 motorway is a partial-ring road that is 45 km (28 mi) long, and this includes the 4.5 km (2.8 mi) Dublin Port Tunnel.

Route map (includes diagrams of each junction).

There is a long-term plan to complete the 'ring' by building a bridge/tunnel combination through the south side of the city. This is known as the 'Eastern Bypass' and a feasibility study with possible routes can be found here.

Another long-term plan is for a 'Leinster Orbital Route', which will be a motorway built much further out of the city connecting the M1 and M7 motorways (via the M2, M3 and M4 motorways). A feasibility study with maps can be found here.

Some good photographs of the M50 taken last year by the Irish Air Corps:









Junction 6 - M50-N3










Junction 9 - M50-N7 (The 'Red Cow' Interchange; the busiest in the country)










Junction 9 again.










Junction 14 - M50-N31/R112/R113.


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's a nice video by rndomn8 on Youtube of a drive along the N12 Southern Bypass in Johannesburg. Together with the N1 Western Bypass and N3 Eastern Bypass it forms a 78 km ring around the city.

http://youtu.be/4RD38_aNQ5w

You can see the widening work that has taken place now to widen to at least 2x4 lanes and a cut-and cover tunnel being built at the Reading Interchange to upgrade a cloverleaf loop to a semi-directional ramp. Another interesting feature of the ringroad is that because it is formed by the convergence of three long-distance routes, between the Elands Interchange and Gillooly's Interchange the N3 and N12 are concurrent with each other (the N3 being a lower-numbered road takes priority).


----------



## TheZoolooMaster (Sep 14, 2011)

Has anyone actually been keeping tabs on what the longest ring-road in the world is?

I was looking around at some major cities around the world, and Shanghai seems to have the longest: its G1501 is over 200km in length.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

G1501 is indeed the longest beltway in China at 209 kilometers. Other beltways, such as the Wuhan, Beijing and Chongqing Outer Ring Roads are also close to 200 kilometers in length.

The longest beltway under construction is the Ken-O Expressway around Tokyo. It will be around 300 kilometers long, out of which about 110 kilometers is completed. Another beltway is planned around Moscow, though it will run pretty far out side the city. This CKAD will be 522 kilometers long, and run approximately 60 - 80 kilometers outside of Moscow. However, this is an area where beltways become vague. These is also a concept beltway around Paris that compromises a number of bypasses. It is called the Grand contournement de Paris, and is approximately 850 kilometers long, being mostly 100 km or more from the city.


----------



## lafreak84 (Oct 26, 2010)

Grand contournement de Paris is everything but a Paris ring-road. It runs through other cities and it's part of their ring-roads. It has a shape of a ring but it's long long way from Paris. If you fire up GMaps you can see it almost complete:










It would looks something like this:









While Moscow CKAD makes perfect sense since Moscow is actually that spread out and needs more ring roads badly. This is the proposed ring-road.










And please take a look at this satellite photo of Moscow at night in my thread "pictures from space" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443341 :










CKAD will actually be a beltway while Grand contournement de Paris is nothing but connecting motorways that happen to form a shape of a ring.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow thanks for letting us know about that thread


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> *Japan*
> 
> Route C1 Tokyo 15 km
> Route C2 Tokyo 49 km
> ...


2 more to add. The Osaka loop road will be about 200km and the Nagoya will be 160km.


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

*Bulgaria*

Sofia's Ring Road - 60,2 km

But it's not still all at motorway standard, and will be shortened in few years by some 8 km by the Northern Speed Tangent (shown in blue in the picture bellow), the old more distant northern part of the ring road will remain 1+1.


----------



## prophecus1 (Jun 27, 2009)

(From Latar expressway website)

The proposed Kuala Lumpur outer ring road would have a distance of about 130 - 150 km. The western, northern and southern parts are completed and in service. The eastern part is in planning and would pass through mountains and jungles, hence environmentally sensitive area.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

Majestic said:


> *Ankara Ring Road - Otoyol 20/E90*
> 
> 120 km
> 2x4


Even its interchanges aren't compatible, Ankara will have a 62km long inner ring after a completion of a short missing link: http://harita.yandex.com.tr/-/CJe1EIjy


----------

